# A few new blanks I casted.



## Fay Prozora (Apr 13, 2015)

These should be interesting. It was a little bit of alumilite  had. I was trying to get some swirls in them. I think if I try some liquid pigment in the mix then it might work out. The one on the left is a two color one made with what was left in both cups. I poured one over the other one.   Fay


----------

